# Aer Lingus - can't generate a boarding card



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2012)

I am flying from Birmingham to Dublin on Sunday with Aer Lingus.

I have successfully used the Advanced Check in and paid £5 to select a seat. 

When I click on generate a boarding pass, I get the following : 



> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested object does not exist on this server.  The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has  been instructed not to let you have it. Please inform the site  administrator of the referring page.



There is no link anywhere to a site administrator to refer this to. 

It's very frustrating. 

On the Consumer Show on Tuesday night, a customer with a complaint against Aer Lingus was unable to make it by phone or by email.  It is so wasteful of time.

Brendan


----------



## bazermc (12 Apr 2012)

I think you can only check in with AL 30 hours before your departure date


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2012)

Hi bazer

There are two options

Ordinary check in - up to 30 hours

Advance check in - 30 hours to 30 days - but you must choose a seat, the cheapest of which is £5.  

As I am not sure if I will be near a printer within 30 hours of Sunday's flight, I chose the Advance check-in option.


----------



## bazermc (12 Apr 2012)

Ah ok didnt realise they had two options now

Sorry Cannot help then


----------



## irishmoss (12 Apr 2012)

Brendan you can use the kiosk check in at the airport. You just need the booking reference. 

Just a note did you book the retun seat also? Not just the outgoing?


----------



## elcato (12 Apr 2012)

This happened to me a while back and I went to the airport early and to the AL enquirees and they printed the BC for me for free. Any chance you can try re-checking in ?


----------



## emmt (12 Apr 2012)

Have you tried to generate your boarding pass again in Manage My Booking -> Check-in online -> Advance Check in . You get an option to Reprint your boarding pass here. I know of someone who had a problem initially generating a boarding pass but was able to reprint it there...


----------



## flossie (12 Apr 2012)

Just use the kios in the terminal. There are loads of them. Just scan your passport and type the first 3 letters of yourdestination. Takes less than a minute to do.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2012)

irishmoss said:


> Brendan you can use the kiosk check in at the airport. You just need the booking reference.
> 
> Just a note did you book the retun seat also? Not just the outgoing?



Thanks

I am going out with Ryanair and that worked very smoothly - no additional charge for advance booking. 

I will try the kiosk in the airport. I hadn't thought of that.

Brendan


----------



## Time (12 Apr 2012)

Air France have this problem all the time. Simply use the kiosk at the airport, works all the time.


----------



## so-crates (14 Apr 2012)

It is never an issue getting a boarding pass at an Aer Lingus desk, I often check in and don't bother printing as I know i can pick it up at the airport (on the other hand, I detest the RyanAir checkin, over-complicated, over-officious and peppered with scare tactics). I don't know that you would be able to print out your boarding pass from Birmingham unless you are flying that day but as it is an advance check in it certainly seems possible. If not, there will be no issue picking it up at Birmingham. Have you considered using the mobile check in option? It works fine for a smart phone or a tablet computer, you can supply either a phone number or an email address to receive the boarding details.


----------



## so-crates (14 Apr 2012)

Oh and I never bother with the advance check in, given that I am not restricted to having a printer to hand to print the pass it isn't a concern.


----------



## Brown (14 Apr 2012)

Ryanair charge 60euro to check in at the Airport.  You must print your boarding card 4hour before your flight.


----------



## browtal (17 Aug 2012)

*Aer Lingus Bag check in*

I was recently in London, via Aer Lingus.

 On returning I realized that my bag had gained a lot of extra weight. I had my online check-in done when I remembered to check in the bag.

The system would not allow me to check-in the bag online. 
I then had to pay double the charge - £24.00 to check in the bag in Heathrow.
Good to be aware of this. Browtal


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Aug 2012)

Caught by this, yet again. 

When I click on Web Check-in I get



> *Server Error*
> 
> This server has encountered an internal error which prevents it from  fulfilling your request. The most likely cause is a misconfiguration.  Please ask the administrator to look for messages in the server's error  log.


In case it might be Firefox, I tried Internet Explorer and got



> *The website cannot display the page*
> 
> HTTP  500        *Most likely causes:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Aug 2012)

OK, tried it again, and it's working now.


----------



## col (23 Aug 2012)

I found the same thing using Firefox but when i changed to Google Chrome it worked


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Apr 2013)

Unbelievable.

This is happening to me yet again. 

*Advance Check-In Error*

  We are experiencing a problem with generating boarding passes for your booking. Please retry.
 You can print the boarding passes from the 'Check-in Online' option under 'Manage Booking' on the homepage. 
 If error persists contact our Help Desk and quote the error number.  
 Our Helpdesk telephone number is located in the contact us page.



Tried it in Chrome and got the same error.


----------



## Eithneangela (11 Apr 2013)

I don't know if this helps, but it's really easy to go to T2 at DAP, check in and they'll give you your boarding card. T2 is so empty that the staff are vying for your attention! I assume you're talking about our National Carrier (oops, maybe not anymore). I'm using the old Windows 7 Home Edition, and I have to say I never have any technical problems with stuff like this.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2013)

Thanks Eithne

Actually it's a one way flight back from Birmingham, so I am not sure about the availability of terminals.  In any event, I like to have everything sorted long before I go so I am not facing problems or queues in the airport. 

As it happens, I have just logged on and have printed the boarding pass without any problem. 

Brendan


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Apr 2013)

You can check in using their app if you have a smart phone, think the qr scan works in most Uk airports.


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Apr 2013)

In case it's useful, I recently checked in online for a return flight from Lanzarote, but did not print the boarding cards (I waited to check in the day before so I could select my seats free - hubby and I like aisle seats). At the airport, the ground handling staff said all I had to do was go to the Bag Check line (which was tiny by comparison to the check in queue) and they printed off boarding cards no problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wahaay (18 Apr 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Thanks Eithne
> 
> Actually it's a one way flight back from Birmingham, so I am not sure about the availability of terminals.  In any event, I like to have everything sorted long before I go so I am not facing problems or queues in the airport.
> 
> ...




Personally I think the AL website is an embarrassment to Ireland's national carrier and looks like it has been designed by an IT student.

Trying to navigate between the airport selection is difficult, the rental car tab obscures the " return " choice and the whole site is just cheap and nasty.

It also tries desperately but fails miserably to copy Ryanair's website by forcing you through loads of different options, rather like going through security at Cork Airport and finding the only way to get to a departure gate is through the shop.

It's all so demeaning for Aer Lingus and a perfect metaphor for how low this once great airline has fallen.

And ultimately, if you're flexible enough, Ryanair will always beat them on price.


----------



## SPC100 (18 Apr 2013)

The error messages detailed here, are the result of the AL web server giving a standard error response (HTTP 500). This particular response (internal-server-error) indicates that the program running on Aer Lingus servers got confused and didn't know what to do. 

All software has bugs.

It sounds like this is due to a bug in their software which might require manual intervention from them to fix. give them some time to restart the services, and try again. I would try again after several hours, or the next day.


----------

